# What is your favorite tuning on 8-string guitar and why?



## Lizardkingeightstring

As a newer 8-string guitarist, I've experimented with different tunings over the years. Mainly I like tuning down on my Agile 8-string since its 27inch baritone scale. The tunings I keep it in are E A D G C F A D. D A D G C F A D, D G D G C F A D. I used to tune it to standard F# B E A D G B E. but after while I decided to tuning it down because its sounds better than my 25.5 scale 7-string.


----------



## Masoo2

My main tunings //

E A E A D G B E/E A E A D F# B E (Drop A/E)

Eb Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb (Drop Ab/Eb)

D A D A D G B E/D A D A D F# B E (Drop D/A/D)

E G D G C F A D (Drop G/E)

I used to stick with the Drop A/E variations for 99% of the time, but as of the past few months I've kept my 8 in Drop Ab/Eb and have been loving it. The G changes to an F# when I write clean parts as I find they come more naturally to me with the F# instead of G. Something about the shift from 7 string Drop A to 6 string Drop A with a high E just works. Same for the Drop D-based tunings.

Tuning to an 8 string extension of David Maxim Micic's tuning (Eb Ab Eb Ab Eb Ab Bb Eb) is also incredibly fun to play.


----------



## Gravy Train

I keep my two Ibanez RG852's in: F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb.

Keeps it brutal down low whilst maintaining clarity up on the higher strings.


----------



## beavis2306

I just tuned mine to drop f - f, c, f, a#, d#, g#, c, f. I do not get along with standard tuning and i felt like 27inches was a touch too short for drop e so i just bit the bullet and tuned it up. Sounds chunky af. Pretty happy so far.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

depends on the guitar. some are tuned F A# F A# D# G# C F, others are in F#BEADGBE and my longer scale ones are in DG#FA#D#G#CF or DG#BF#BGBE (offshoot of karnivool's tuning)


----------



## Anquished

Mine is just F# standard. Occasionally go half a step down but for the most part I'm happy with the range standard tuning gives me.


----------



## NorCal_Val

Low to high;
Eb
Bb
Eb
Ab 
Db 
Gb 
Bb 
Eb
With the scale length on the M80M, it allows for the low tuning and keeps it from getting floppy/mushy.


----------



## Winspear

I tune everything a step down these days, D on 6s, A on 7s, E on 8s, low B if I ever do the 9 string thing. I do actually play a 9 but it has a treble.
Rather than tune E A D G C F A D G on a 9 however, I do my treble strings in Perfect 4ths on all guitars for shape uniformity. So E A D G C F Bb Eb Ab on the 9  
So my favourite 8 tuning is E A D G C F Bb Eb, though I would really enjoy A D G C F Bb Eb Ab for a standard scale 8 for jazz and such.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I like drop E (EBEADGBE) for keeping my standard tuning base covered. I also like CGDGDGBE because the middle 6 are Open C down 2.5 steps and +a treble and bass string (also the top 4 strings are in standard tuning).


----------



## jephjacques

E E E E E E E E


----------



## Type_R3387

Low To High: F,A,D,G,C,F,A,D (Ibanez M80M and Kiesel DC800) and E,B,E,A,D,G,B,E (Other Ibanez M80M)

The low F with A standard is by far my favorite tuning, allowing for all that low tuned goodness and the occasional Meshuggah Cover .


----------



## Grindspine

F standard (F, Bb, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb) is pretty easy to get used to as a six-seven string player. 1/2 step down from standard and the ability to cover Meshuggah and After the Burial are perks to that tuning.

E to D tuning (E, A, D, G, C, F, A, D) is great since the bottom four strings are a standard four string bass (E, A, D, G), yet the top six strings have standard chording and scales at one step down (D standard six string tuning).

Those are really the only eight string tunings that make any sense to me when I pick up an eight string.


----------



## Dayn

Drop E. Can play anything written for standard 6 and 7 string guitars, plus everything else.

The main draw is that it's just so intuitive. Rather than just adding yet another string a fourth below, it makes me think of the instrument more cohesively. Instead of the extra strings being there "if you need them", they've become integral to my playing. Six-string songs I know often utilise the 7th and 8th strings for the phrasing it lends. It's become so integral to my playing that It just feels weird to play 6-string songs on a 6-string.


----------



## ElRay

I haven't had a chance to "downgrade" the Agile 92528 to a wide-nut 82528 yet, but the plan is to go with: ADEADGBE -- Which gives me two sets of root-5th-octave (a 4th apart). That said, I've been drawn lately to ragtime/stride guitar and I've got a good mix of E-Standard (EADGBE), DROP-D (DADGBE) and OPEN-G6 (DGDGBE) pieces. So, the recent idea is to go with DEGADGBE. This way, I'll have all three on one guitar. 

If I go that route, I'll have no need for the longer scale, so I'll likely go with an extended NST (FCGDAEGA) tuning on the 82528. But, that will take an 0.007" on the 25-1/2" A. D'Addario NYXLs are supposed to have a breaking strength just shy of 18 lbs, so that A should hold.

The other one I've found appealing, but haven't tried is: F#BEADF#BE (center 6 = Standard down a 4th + a 4th on either end) or possibly EBEADF#BE (Drop-D (down a 4th) + a 4th).


----------



## bostjan

Mine is BEADGBEA (low to high)


----------



## davidswain

Drop E (E B E A D G B E), can cover standard guitar range and bass, have a fifth interval on the bottom for those Helmet moments, just works for me as a guy with 1 instrument and 1 tuning.


----------



## Krauthammer

E Standard (E A D G C F A D)
Or this Drop I use, kinda like open C (D G D G C F A D )


----------



## lewis

i will always love and respect 8 string guitars. Playing an 8 helped me develop certain techniques and find certain tunings to love, that i now use on baritone 6s instead.

i love open tuning's for massive chords. Currently using and loving:

G#, D#, G#, C#, G#, C#

chords like:

C# ----0----
G# ----0----
C# ----0----
G# ----7----
D# ----5----
G# ----5----

Using every string. Lots of chime added to chords.


----------



## ElRay

davidswain said:


> ... just works for me as a guy with 1 instrument and 1 tuning.


That's why I'm finding DGEADGBE (Open-G6+Drop-D+E-Standard) appealing. I've just got to get something strung-up with that.



lewis said:


> ... G#, D#, G#, C#, G#, C# ...


Two sets of R-5-8 a 4th/11th apart.  Kinda begs the question, how to expand to 7 or 8 strings? 


Add a m7 to the bass (F#) -- F#-G#-D#-G# <- Inverted G7 Chord?
Add a B# between the two sets -- G#-D#-G#-B#-C#-G#-C# <- Adds the 3rd to the G# and the M7 to the C#?
Add another D# on the high-end -- G#-D#-G#-C#-G#-C#-D# <- Adds a M9 to the C# and an octave for the D#?


----------



## lewis

ElRay said:


> That's why I'm finding DGEADGBE (Open-G6+Drop-D+E-Standard) appealing. I've just got to get something strung-up with that.
> 
> Two sets of R-5-8 a 4th/11th apart.  Kinda begs the question, how to expand to 7 or 8 strings?
> 
> 
> Add a m7 to the bass (F#) -- F#-G#-D#-G# <- Inverted G7 Chord?
> Add a B# between the two sets -- G#-D#-G#-B#-C#-G#-C# <- Adds the 3rd to the G# and the M7 to the C#?
> Add another D# on the high-end -- G#-D#-G#-C#-G#-C#-D# <- Adds a M9 to the C# and an octave for the D#?


I was doing the latter when I was using this tuning on 7 and 8 string guitars.
However keeping this tuning on an 7-8, especially with added highs, on normal baritone scale, was really tough.

In hindsight I wish I had found a fan fret guitar sooner. (my latest 8 string is a fan. 27inch-25inch). Really helps with high string breakages/tension.

Also, the first option would probably have been better for me on an 8, then shift everything down a string so my low becomes F#, rather than G#. Probably would have avoided the high string issue I had before grabbing a fan fret.

plus, everyone wants to tune lower right haha.


----------



## welsh_7stinger

Mine are drop Eb and 8+1 tuning down a semi (low to high Bb,Eb,Ab,Db,Gb,bb,eb,ab)


----------



## KentonSummits

I've been using EAEADGBE in my band Summits as of late! Definitely will be some new stuff on the upcoming EP in that tuning., It's so fun. Also for my new band Lagrange, I've really been loving DADADEAD! Took some notes from Josh Travis on that one. hahaha


----------



## InfinityCollision

BEADGBEA


----------



## Gorespe

For my tech death band we used EADGBEAD.


----------



## lewis

welsh_7stinger said:


> Mine are drop Eb and 8+1 tuning down a semi (low to high Bb,Eb,Ab,Db,Gb,bb,eb,ab)


last time I was in Drop Eb I had the most fun playing solos that I had for the longest time. The tension was looser and the notes sounded so so sweet.
Was a lead players dream.

I would love to really give this tuning another go but bassist issues is always my main reason for not doing it. They struggle in my area to source strings/knowledge that are suitable to tune this low. Unless you do unison tuning which actually works great.


----------



## Insomnia

F-A#-F-A#-D#-F-A#-D# (Monuments tuning - it's just AWESOME!)

E-A-E-A-D-G-B-E (Just standard with the lowest two string dropped)

E-B-E-A-D-G-B-E (Just standard with the lowest string dropped)

C#-F#-E-A-D-G-C-F (Played in this once before when messing about on a friend's 8'er, it's really fun!)


----------



## Tyler Mayfield

If you've ever listened to Within the Ruins, their guitarist, Joe Cocci, uses a tuning called C1. It's really interesting because you can still use your drop tuning while going even lower. On my 8 string, I tune to B1: BEBEADF#B. It's essentially your standard 9 string tuning but for 8. It pairs great with my Agile 828.


----------



## PBC

A bunch of different ones, it's nice to extend the range in both directions. These are part of my 10 string tunings but just the top 8.

Right now I'm trying 6 + 2:
ADGCEADG : A Standard + 2
GCFBbDGCF: G Standard + 2
GDGCEADG: Drop G + 2

7+1:
G#C#F#BEG#C#F#: G# Standard (3rd String Major 3rd)
FCFBbEbGCF: Drop F + 1

On a more 'traditional' spectrum I enjoy
F# Standard
Drop Eb
DADADGBE : Drop D Extended

Sometime just variations on each whether it's just fifths vs fourths ect. 

Right now I'm determining the Major Third Placement having the tuning being a +1 or +2 currently leaning towards a + 2.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I'm boring...mine are either in F A#D#G#C#F#A#D# (half-step down) or E B E A D G B E (Drop E), mostly for familiarity


----------



## MickD7

These are my current favourite tunings

AADGBEAD-M80m
EADGCFAD-RG852
EAC#ADFAE-M80M
F#BF#BF#GBE- Inspired by Karnivool RG852
EBEADGBE-RG852


----------



## lewis

also lol am I the only one who uses low 7 and 8 string tunings but on a 6 string?

my 25.5 scale super shred 80s strat is in Drop G# open atm.
When I get a multiscale 6 I want to start using like Drop Eb again too....


----------



## Ebony

Don't have an 8 set up for this, but I'd love to try G# in major thirds, low to high pitch (G#-C-E-G#-C-E-G#-C).


----------



## kuro_hasegawa

I try to base my tunings on the current djent/deathcore scene for familiarity(so drop A, drop G, and drop E). For an 8 string, adding a low B to drop E and a low D to drop G on the 8th string is perfect because you get a drop tuning on the 7th and a standard tuning on the 6th so you never lose your reference.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

been playing around with EBAGCFAD lately.


----------



## ElRay

Ebony said:


> Don't have an 8 set up for this, but I'd love to try G# in major thirds, low to high pitch (G#-C-E-G#-C-E-G#-C).


How the hell did I miss another M3 Tuning aficionado? I played a 7 that was EAbCEAbCE for a while. It’s great for scalar playing, dense piano-like chords, etc. Look up Ralph Patt. 

The only reasons I drifted away is that it’s not great for Me, Myself & I playing and my daughter started playing guitar, so I kept things in standard or mostly standard (Steve Tibettes). 

Ray


----------



## Ebony

ElRay said:


> How the hell did I miss another M3 Tuning aficionado? I played a 7 that was EAbCEAbCE for a while. It’s great for scalar playing, dense piano-like chords, etc. Look up Ralph Patt.
> 
> The only reasons I drifted away is that it’s not great for Me, Myself & I playing and my daughter started playing guitar, so I kept things in standard or mostly standard (Steve Tibettes).
> 
> Ray



I'm torn on this subject. Some parts of M3 I absolutely love, others I find confining. I compose on the piano, so the denser chord-thing was the initial attraction, but having laid it out in practical terms I find it's very much a "give and take" sort of situation.


----------



## gfactor

I usually play my 8 in standard F# but recently I have found that down a whole step (E A D G C F A D) works better on the higher strings with the long scale length.


----------



## gingerman

DGDGDGBE. But ended up liking how the 7th string sounds, but not the 8th (I have a 26-28.5" fanned custom)


----------

